# Lost planet 2 language problem



## chandan3 (Jul 23, 2013)

Lost planet is playing in russian language .all setting subttile r russian .bt voice language is english.how to fix this???ple help me guys


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 23, 2013)

^did u check in options in game?


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 23, 2013)

how can he check if everything is coming in russian.


----------



## chandan3 (Jul 23, 2013)

How i can change its all russian language


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 23, 2013)

Uninstall, and select english when installing. I guess you have selected russian when installing.


----------



## Flash (Jul 23, 2013)

Translate the words "Options/Audio/Subtitle" in Russian. Open each menu, and see whether you can see any word with the translated one..
If lucky, you can change it..


----------



## chandan3 (Jul 23, 2013)

There is no any option


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 23, 2013)

chandan3 said:


> How i can change its all russian language



then I think english language files are missing


----------



## chandan3 (Jul 24, 2013)

Bro in game luncher english version is available bt when i select to english the setting of game all texts are missing


----------



## d3p (Jul 24, 2013)

**keep Pirated & Counterfeit Games related discussions out of this forum.


----------

